# smoked sides



## tommy rylander (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone here smoke any sides (vegetables or otherwise) along with their main courses? I am trying to think of sides that would cook well in a smoker and I am drawing a blank.


----------



## krex1010 (Jun 17, 2016)

Generally the only side dish I smoke is beans....for the most part I like my sides to not be smoked and kinda contrast the smoked meats, or else the smoke just washed everything out. I do know some people do smoked Mac n cheese, smoked portabellas and other veggies


----------



## markyque (Jun 17, 2016)

Can't go wrong with these...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2016)

You can smoke just about anything you would normally cook. The list is endless.

Al


----------



## phatbac (Jun 17, 2016)

Im a big fan of smoked/grilled asparagus and ABTS(Atomic buffalo turds) for an app.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 17, 2016)

Double smoke potato's! They are awesome!

Or smoke some raw eggs for about 1.5-2 hrs then use them to make deviled eggs, you get a nice light smokey flavor. They are a huge hit at parties.


----------



## tommy rylander (Jun 17, 2016)

phatbac said:


> Im a big fan of smoked/grilled asparagus and ABTS(Atomic buffalo turds) for an app.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


*googles ABTs*

I am as self-punishing as the next guy, but if I am already eating huge slabs of meat, i am probably not eating that as a SIDE!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2016)

I am with Krex1010. Smoked Meat and Beans or Greens made with Smoked Ham Hocks, occasionally ABT's, but that is it for smoked anything at that meal. Too many Smoked items and the whole meal has one note and flavors get muddled. Smoked Mac and Cheese with Grilled Burger, Brats and Dogs works well. Smoked Ham, Green Beans and Potatoes is a fav. Smoked Hot German Potato Salad, extra Bacon! Even Apple Pie topped with a thick slice of X-Shrp Cheddar Cheese then warmed in the Smoker is great...JJ


----------



## tommy rylander (Jun 17, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I am with Krex1010. Smoked Meat and Beans or Greens made with Smoked Ham Hocks, occasionally ABT's, but that is it for smoked anything at that meal. Too many Smoked items and the whole meal has one note and flavors get muddled. Smoked Mac and Cheese with Grilled Burger, Brats and Dogs works well. Smoked Ham, Green Beans and Potatoes is a fav. Smoked Hot German Potato Salad, extra Bacon! Even Apple Pie topped with a thick slice of X-Shrp Cheddar Cheese then warmed in the Smoker is great...JJ


ooo, ive gotta try that apple pie thing.


----------



## lancep (Jun 17, 2016)

I've grown very fond of sticking a pot of beans under brisket. Smoked Brussel sprouts are also a big hit at our house. With chicken and ribs, I will often do squash, zucchini or asparagus, but by the time they go on most of the actual smoked is gone and its more of a grilled profile.


----------

